# Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?



## G_T_R (8. Januar 2008)

*Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Hallo Zusammen,
möchte in mein neues CM 690 Gehäuse 2 120 mm Lüfter im oberen Gehäusedeckel verbauen.
In der Front bläst ein 120er rein, hinten einer raus und im Boden bläst ein 140er rein.
Wäre es besser die 2 120er im Deckel auch reinblasen zu lassen, oder sie raussaugen zu lassen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## tarnari (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Grundsätzlich ist imo ein Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten immer das vernünftigste! Mit Lüftern auf der Seite, schaffst du mit Pech Hotspots, einen unregelmäßigen Luftstrom und damit verbunden vielleicht sogar mehr Krach. Ansonsten würde ich den oberen rausblasen lassen. Warme Luft steigt bekanntlich nach oben, du störst weniger den Luftstrom als wenn einer reinsaugt und ein saugender Lüfter mit Gitter vom Gehäuse davor macht schnell Krach.
Wie sehen das die anderen? Bei mir hats nach viel Probieren zumindest dazu geführt, dass alle seitlichen Lüfter rausgeflogen sind und ich mit ein wenig Bastelei zwei Ströme auf zwei Etagen von vorne nach hinten geschaffen habe. Oben bläst mir noch ein runtergeregelter 92er die Abwärme der Dimms nach draußen. Das ganze ist sehr kühl und vor allem leise, was mir persönlich recht wichtig ist.


----------



## Chong_mcBon (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Die Im Deckel auf jeden Fall rausblasen lassen!!! das sorgt für einen stabilen Luftstrom, denn der 120er im heck wird schwierigketen haben die Luft von vire anderen 120/140ern. dann wüürd ich den CPU Kühler schräg nach oben Pusten lassen oder sogar ganz in die Richtung der beiden Lüfter, je nach CPU-Kühler.
Bei mir im Rechner gibt es auch sowas wiee zwei Etagen, da ich zur Zeit noch extrem viel Kabelsalat hab: unten: vorne 120mm Lüfter bläst Luft zur Graka/Soundka-auf der Graka hockt ein Vf-900-hinten ein kleiner 60er Lüfter zwischen Graka und Sounka saugt die Luft wieder raus. das is sehr gut, da die GRaka immer frische Luft hat und warme Luft sofort wieder abgeführt wird. Und oben bläst ein 80er zwischen 2 FEstplatten durch und ich hab bei den Disketten Laufwerken eine Blende offen, damit 9700 genug Luft kriegt, selbst wenn ich ihn runter regle. Alle Lüfter die eigentlich Leise sind hab ich ans Mainboard angeschlossen, den ProziLüfter,GrakaLüfter,und den 120er hab ich an ne Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. nur der kleine 80er Sauger  vom Netzteil macht mir noch Sorgen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

ich würd in den deckel gar keinen rein machen, der macht dir dann den luft strom kaputt ....

vorne rein blasen lassen und hinten raus blasen lassen, das reicht!!


----------



## tarnari (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*



Chong_mcBon schrieb:


> Bei mir im Rechner gibt es auch sowas wiee zwei Etagen, da ich zur Zeit noch extrem viel Kabelsalat hab: unten: vorne 120mm Lüfter bläst Luft zur Graka/Soundka-auf der Graka hockt ein Vf-900-hinten ein kleiner 60er Lüfter zwischen Graka und Sounka saugt die Luft wieder raus.



Das hab ich genau so gemacht. Der 60er ist bei mir allerdings ein 92er
In der oberen Etage hab ich allerdings 120er in der Front, der pustet durch einen gebastelten Lufttunnel direkt zur CPU, hindurch und ebenfalls hinten über einen 92er wieder raus. Der obere im Deckel wie gesagt trägt die warme Abluft nach draußen. Und durch den Luftunnel denke ich, dass die Ströme ungestört fließen. Der untere sowieso


----------



## GF pAnk (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*



> ich würd in den deckel gar keinen rein machen, der macht dir dann den luft strom kaputt ....
> 
> vorne rein blasen lassen und hinten raus blasen lassen, das reicht!!




Das seh ich genauso. In den Deckel würde ich nur aus optischen Gründen ein Lüfter verbauen und den dann soweit runter drosseln das er grad noch anläuft und den anderen Luftstrom nicht weiter beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Chong_mcBon (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Ich glaubi ich setz ma ein Bild von meinem Gehäuse rein, da wern euch die Auge überlaufe


----------



## FeuRenard (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*



tarnari schrieb:


> Chong_mcBon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei mir im Rechner gibt es auch sowas wiee zwei Etagen, da ich zur Zeit noch extrem viel Kabelsalat hab: unten: vorne 120mm Lüfter bläst Luft zur Graka/Soundka-auf der Graka hockt ein Vf-900-hinten ein kleiner 60er Lüfter zwischen Graka und Sounka saugt die Luft wieder raus.
> ...




Bisschen offtopic aber egal: Was hast du denn dann noch gegen Seitenlüfter?? Ob die Abwärme der Slot-Karten jetzt seitlich (Vorteil: es werden keine slots belegt und ALLE Karten werden gekühlt) oder nach hinten abgeleitet wird ist doch eigentlich egal, denn ein Luftstrom kann ja auch 'abbiegen' ...


----------



## tarnari (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Hm. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich kein Aerodynamiker oder so, aber in einer Geraden erscheint mir irgendwie logischer. Weniger Verwirbelungen und so. Aber ich kann mich irren. Wie gesagt bin kein Areodynamiker.
Und ich hab ganz bestimmt nix gegen seitliche Lüfter. Sag ja nur, dass ich nach viel rumprobieren meine alle rausgeschmissen habe. Jetzt ists leiser und kühler.


----------



## Chong_mcBon (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Ein stabiler Luftstrom nach dem Prinzip "Vorne rein und hinten wieder raus" ist immer noch am besten. Seitenlüfter sollten meiner Ansicht nach nur dann eingesetzt werden, wenn es nicht anders geht und sonst keine möglichkeit besteht die Luft hinten aus dem Gehäuse abzuführen. Bei den Großen 25er Lüftern in der Seite würde ich sagen das jeder andere Gehäuselüfter die Luft nicht ins Gehäuse rein sondern raussaugt. das gilt dann auch für die Lüfter in der Front. dann gibt es auch keine Verwirbelungen bzw. wenige. allerdings bleibt dann n och die Frage in welche Richtung der CPUlüfter blasen soll.


----------



## Tremendous (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Also mit einem Luftsrtom von vorne nach hinten habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Meinen Kühler an der Seite habe ich vor ein paar Wochen entfernt und damit die Temperatur im Case um satte 4°C gesenkt.
In meinem Chieftec Big Tower habe ich oben ebenfalls einen 120'er Lüfter verbaut der die warme Luft über dem Netzteil rauszieht. Damit waren wieder -3°C drin


----------



## tarnari (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Genau meine Rede!


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sollen Lüfter besser Saugen oder Blasen?*

Und wenn er ein "2-Etagen" Gehäuse hat dann sind die Lüfter in der Gehäusedecke doch ein Ersatzt für den Netzteillüfter. Und warme Luft steigt ja nach oben d.h wenn die Luft vom Mainboard, CPU erhitzt wird dann kann sie auch oben abgeführt werden. Ich denke auch das zusätzliche Lüfter die im Luftstrom liegen nützlich sind.
Natürlich ist der Luftstrom von rechts nach links oder von unten nach oben (Cosmos), immer in eine Richtung am besten.


----------

